

Running containers from Mac OS X - scprodigy
https://hyper.sh/blog/post/2015/07/30/running-containers-from-mac-os-x.html

======
thecodemonkey
Wait... If they're using VirtualBox isn't this just a Hyper version of
boot2docker?

In other words, the container is actually not running on OS X but on a Linux
VM in OS X.

Or am I missing something?

~~~
tbronchain
Disclaimer: I'm the author of this article

You are correct. As explained in the article, containers are running on a
Linux VM, from Mac OS X, not natively on Mac OS X.

A few differences between Hyper for Mac and boot2docker though:

1- Docker commands are run inside the boot2docker VM and not directly on the
host . Hyper daemon directly runs on your Mac.

2- When using boot2docker, each time you restart the VM, you have to manually
mount the drives (and reinstall Fig if you're using it)

3- While boot2docker is a "wrapper" around Docker and VirtualBox, Hyper for
Mac is part of the whole Hyper ecosystem, providing a similar environment on
Linux, or Mac OS X.

------
hackles_raised
That is correct, but isn't the difference that the hosted docker images are
'fully' isolated from one another including the kernel.

I thought docker came about because this mechanism is inefficient, but if they
have, as they claim, resolved that particular problem, it might be interesting

